
Show HN: Slack, embed in your website, in 2 minutes – any feedback? - mtag21
https://kommunity.co
======
clintonb
Cool idea. However, as an end user, I would prefer not to have to create an
account to ask a question.

~~~
mtag21
interesting, thank you for the feedback

